# Could you go without television?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

With the price of satellite and or cable, is it really worth it?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I could get by just fine without TV, but don't mess with my Netflix.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's exactly what several of our friends are doing because of the high constant of TV. Thanks


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't hear and understand the TV very well because because I have almost 0 high frequency hearing. So I really don't watch at all. Just about anything I want to see is on Hulu anyway.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I never watch tv so not a problem. But don't touch my shooters!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have not had a television sevice for over 10 years...too expensive for me for entertainment....I can just rent a DVD Video for 99 cents &

watch that....I have means of copying DvD's as well....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't own a TV. Life's too short!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pfft, with the internet, you dont need tv anymore. you just gotta know where to go .


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

"Rufus Hussey doesn't have a TV or a telephone. He just likes country-quiet, with his slingshot" . . . From the "Beanshooter Man" Video.

I have to agree with Rufus. I stopped watching the boob-tube in 2009, and am a lot happier for it.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I have not lived in a home with a television subscription service in over 12 years. It was too expensive when I first moved out of my parents place, then I realized I had better things to do with my time and money...and yeah any down time entertainment can be gotten through the internet, so I see absolutely no point in paying for television.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I actually was a tv junkie! Guess I still kinda am. But with the cost, after some serious consideration, I disconnected my cable. I then bought a Roku. $100 one time purchase and it runs off your internet. There is plenty of stuff to watch. Add in the local channels and I see no need to pay for cable any more.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not watch much TV at all. Cutting it out completely would be pretty easy. However ... Netflix, Amazon etc. .... that would be hard.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I fired Dish back in June of this year and Im doing just fine without them. I realized that what you pay for over months and years is reruns and commercials sprinkled with a dusting of new programing that might be worth looking at. Ive wondered about the guy who works strange hours and comes home to his tv after work and there is only 30 minute infomercials airing...... AGAIN!!!! My only holdup was finding a reliable source for Formula One racing every other weekend and that I did. Seems like I have a spare $1100 a year to spend on something more practical!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too have no tv in the house (technically a tv but no cable or satellite service). I will watch some things on hulu or amazon because I have amazon prime.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I have the "Ultimate HD" package from verizon, the only person that watches it is my 8 year old brother. The internet is replacing TV.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Only thing I watch on TV these days is the news and weather when the boys actually let me. So yeah I could live without it. I agree with Henry, as long as I have my NetFlix I'll be fine.

Ben


----------

